
The Aesthetics of Web Apps in 6 Questions - mgcreed
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2009/09/design-for-startups-the-aesthe.php
======
alabut
It's a nice long compilation of interviews with several designers, broken up
by topic. I love this "talking shop" approach rather than just throwing up 50
screenshots in a random list - I can always visit one of the CSS gallery sites
if I want to see visuals w/o any analysis.

------
fjabre
Such a relief to see this talked about..!

So much design discourse is relegated to online
magazines/publications/portfolio sites.. It's quite refreshing to see some
focus in the web apps arena.

Does this count as 'A List of N Things'..? =)

------
thenduks
Interesting read. As a developer design is definitely one of my pain-points.
Fortunately, my current project is _for_ developers! Lucky me :)

